# Kindle DX: Case vs. No Case



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

The most obvious pro of no case is the fact that you won't have to spend money to get a case. But here's my dilemma. I'm getting hard crystal case as a substitute, and I'm already set on this. But, I figured I could get an M-Edge cover as well, since it has elastic corners (Am I right? It looks like the bottom two corners aren't elastic in the pictures.), so it would be able to stretch to accommodate the hard case. Then, I thought with already having the hard crystal case, I really don't need anymore protection than that, right? 

I also assumed that the case might make reading the DX a little more uncomfortable in my hands, since it's already so big. Of course no one has either the DX and the M-Edge covers yet, so it's hard to get opinions. I just want to know what all the Kindlers with their cases think. I've been thinking about it because I don't want to make an impulsive decision and regret it later.

I'd really appreciate what you guys think, so please, please give me your input.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

What kind of hard crystal case are you getting?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

It's just one of the clear ones you get overseas through eBay. I get them for all my gadgets.

Here's one for the Kindle 2.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Clear-HARD-Crystal-case-for-Amazon-kindle-2-eBook-NEW_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem19b4534479QQitemZ110399538297QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I have one of the crystal cases for k2. Liked the idea but after a bit didn't use it much. Might use it more when I am outside with the kindle, in the car and such. But it won't fit over an m-edge case at all. You won't be able to get the corner straps in. Did you mean then for the m-edge to be just for storage. A crystal case and an m-edge to use while reading is a bit much in weight. If just for storage I would suggest you look at sleeves. sfbags is already preparing sleeve cases and with a crystal case (when they even become available for KDX- haven't heard they are making them right now) the black sleeve case should work. A slip case would be to snug.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, Lisanr. That's what I needed to know. I guess I won't be getting a M-Edge cover afterall.

I'm getting custom Borsa Bella bags to put the DX with the crystal case. Along with Decal Girl skins and a screen protector. I just wouldn't feel comfortable with a brand new DX without some sort of protection, and I didn't want to get an M-Edge cover if the crystal case didn't even fit.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That thing will be indestructible LOL


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> That thing will be indestructible LOL


That's what I was going for. LOL. It would be even more indestructible with a cover, but it wouldn't fit. Oh well.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine always travel with a cover and a borsa bella bag... I do take it out to read.. I didnt with the K1 but I do with the K2 it feels better in my hand and with the DX probably will be the same... But the Medge and the Oberon covers do have the straps to fit the kindle..if you think about it , it makes sense.. otherwise it would be too loose for the kindle if it had to accomodate the case.. only one corner is elastic


----------

